# An acid-burned lab mix needs help. SC. :C



## Gil (Oct 8, 2009)

Marco is in the Darlington County Humane Society, and his situation is an emergency. He has some big acid burn scars on his back, but hopefully, someone will see how pretty his eyes are and pay attention to them instead.  Apparently he was burned and then dumped; how awful! Shelter employees say he is a "perfect gentleman". Please help him!










This picture is newer, look how much his burns have healed!


----------

